# Alabama river crappie



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Got to white oak Saturday. 
Flooded Sunday morning and water got up and muddy Sunday night. Got back right yesterday afternoon and I had to leave this morning!
Got out for a little while late yesterday and what I lacked in number I made up for in size. Had one 14" 
If your headed to the area around Roland Cooper this week should be awesome!




















Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn nice catch man, Congrats !

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nicely done! I use to fish the Alabama River. Caught many a crappie out of there.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one !


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal brother.....


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Crappie day, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good times, and nice lookin' Specs! :thumbup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

You talking about White Oak Creek? Do you have a place up there?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> You talking about White Oak Creek? Do you have a place up there?


yessir - on the west (portland landing) side

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Reel Hill (Jun 16, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> You talking about White Oak Creek? Do you have a place up there?


What's up wild cat!! Deadly Diana might have caught those!!


----------

